# getting started



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My bother in law bought to muzzy a couple months ago. What would you say he need to get. to get started in the muzzy hunting. He his not plan on hunting with them in tell 2012. What powder,bullets for hunting and just shooting,so on and son on.Any help would be great. Should he get the starter kit from cabela's ?I know he wanting to buy the powder belts. So what brand should he get? I know every gun shoot difference and it take time to learn to see what the guns like. Please help me out to get him started. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What type of smoke pole? Barrel twist?


-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant remver what brand the smoke pole is right now. I have no clue on the twist.I have not seen the gun yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Twist determines projectile. Brand really doesnt matter in most cases. Hawkin style or Inline? Cap or flintlock?

So many variations 


-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it a in line one. cap.I will try to get more info to post up on here.


----------

